# Pro 28 Brake Spring



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Spring is broke. Here is a photo of the hole way in back behind the brake. I think that's where the back end of the spring connects. I'd like someone to confirm that please. Thanks Don


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't have a Pro but my Platinum has the same setup. So no I don't think so.

The spring is mounted to the chassis about 2.5" behind the lower bucket bolt mounting point. The first pic shows the spring mounting on chassis behind bucket mounting bolt. The second pic shows the brake spring attached to brake and chassis.

Hope this helps.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks. Your photos show the spring mounting perfectly.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Well, as it turns out your setup is not like the pro 28 set up. Totally different, even the spring. Bummer, thanks for all your efforts. Here's a photo the parts diagram and some other photos for the pro 28. I'm hoping someone here that has a pro 28 with can take a photo with the spring hook up location. Thanks in advance for some help with this folks.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

I have a 2003 ish Pro 1128. Is that similar to yours ?


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

I think mine was bought new about 2013. I don't know if it like yours or not but thanks for chiming in. Mine has the auto turn. Maybe I can Ariens in the morning and ask them.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

docfletcher said:


> I think mine was bought new about 2013. I don't know if it like yours or not but thanks for chiming in. Mine has the auto turn. Maybe I can Ariens in the morning and ask them.



I definatly dont have auto turn. Lol.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

I asked Ariens support and they don't know where the spring is attached. "Unfortunanlty, we do not have diagrams showing where on the frame the spring hooks to"


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I really don't know, but it looks like it could / would go to this hole???? If that nylon roller pushes on the brake shoe tab, then the end of the spring would be inline with this hole in the frame.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks, yeah I'm going to try that hole. Nothing to lose I guess.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

OK, it is the hole at the rear as shown in my photo. I'm all set now.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

docfletcher said:


> OK, it is the hole at the rear as shown in my photo. I'm all set now.


 
This one?


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Yep, that's the one. Tricky to get the spring hooked there though.


----------

